# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Schokoladenseite!?Springen..

## neon007

Hi..
Wollt mal wissen wie's bei euch so ist mit der sog. Schokoladenseite^^
Bei mir zum Beispiel ist es so, dass ich, wenn ich mitm rechten Fu hinten stehe schon Frontloop, Airjibe und Spock be aber andersrum nichma n chop hop hinbekomm.
Irgendwie bin ich auf der schlechten Seite toltal unkoordiniert und kanns nich rauskiggen und wenn ich ber ne Welle springe hab ich in der Luft kaum Kontrolle.

Genauso isses bei mir auch beim Skaten ...mit rechts hinten kann ich alle mglichen Sprnge aber wenn ich mit links hinten nen Olli versuche siehts aus wie bei nem blutigen Anfnger.

Wer hat da so hnliche erfahrungen?...ich finds irgwie ganz schn nervig^^

Naja aber eins hab ich schon mal geschafft ...--die Halse ^^..die konnt ich frher immer nur in eine Richtung...jetz kann ich die damals schlechte Seite besser als die damals gute^^

aber beim Springen isses halt irgwie schwieriger..


mfg Timo

----------


## TheAlohaMan

aLoha Timo,

ich denke mal, das lsst sich auf ziemlich viele Sachen bertragen...zum Beispiel Klavierspielen: Mit der rechten Hang gelingen mir sau schnell und gleichmige Lufe, die ich mit der linken Hand fast fr unmglich finden wrde. Meiner Meinung nach hngt das damit zusammen, wie sehr man die entsprechende Seite bt. Du hast wahrscheinlich eher mitm rechten Fu hinten gebt, bist da weiter gekommen und hast dabei aber die andere Seite vernachlssigt. liegt vielleicht daran, dass du die moves die du schon kannst dann nicht nochmal von vorne ben wolltest sondern einfach weiter gegangen bist, wobei die lcke zwischen den beiden Seiten dann immer grer wird...;D

Hang Loose
Martin

----------


## Free your mind

Hi,
ich komme auch vom Skaten und fahre mit Links hinten (Goofy) kann da alle mglichen Flips aber switch schaff ich grad mal einen Olli.  :Frown:  Deshalb habe ich beim surfen gleich von Anfang an auf beiden Seiten gleich hart trainiert auch wenn es Goofy schon viel besser gegangen ist und ich eigentlich schon neue Tricks htte ben knnen habe ich lieber auf der anderen Seite die alten gebt. Was ich damit sagen will ist das man auf der schlechten Seite von ganz vorne anfangen muss weil der Bewegungsablauf, auch durchs skaten, sehr einseitig entwickelt ist.

----------


## giraffee

bungssache.. man hat ja bei allem meiste eine bessere und eine schwchere Seite und darum muss man das noch mehr ben.. ist nat. nicht leicht.. weils einem ohnehin schon schwerfllt und dadurh wird die Diskrepanz noch grsser..

----------


## Schluppi

hm also wenn ich morgens nach m aufstehen im urlaub aufs wasser geh und der wind kommt von der ungnstigen seite sodass ich goofy fahren muss bekomm ich manchmal nichma beachstart hin... nehmts locker  :Wink:

----------


## Hangman

ja ja timo kenne das problem auch...
wobei ich in letzter Zeit so oft mit meinem schlechten Fu springen musste das ich mit dem jetzt besser und sicherer bin als mit dem guten...
um das springen auf dem schlechten fu zu trainieren macht sich zum einen eben der chophop oder aber auch der williskipper ganz praktisch :Wink: 
Will auf jeden fall jetzt im Urlaub das auf beiden Seiten ben ... hab ja auch nen Monat in Tarifa zeit  :Wink: 
Da sollte schon was raus kommen...

----------


## TomFlensburg

Ich fahr oft bei Wind von Rechts. So gleicht sich das mit der Zeit aus.

----------


## Syncro

ich habe frher di tricks mit den linken fus hinten trainiert, habe si aber nie richtig geschafft, heuer habe ich si auf die andere seite probiert und sind gleich auf anhieb gegangen.

----------


## Henni2007

bei mir isses so ich kann auf einer seite besser halsen und auf der anderen seite besser wenden ( powehalse geht komischerweise auf beiden seiten ). springen auf kleinen wellen kann ich mit beiden aber wenn ich airjibe be mach ich das immer mit rechts hinten.

----------


## artbrushing

Ich kann nur sagen IMMER Beidseitig trainieren, irgendwann ist man auf beide Seiten fast gleich gut.

----------


## Hanso

also ich kann dem artbrushing nur rechtgeben, je fter man das mit seiner "schwcheren" Seite bt, desto besser klappt das. Ich hatte das gleiche Problem, wenn ich mit meinem linken Bein hinten gefahren bin, aber nen paar Mal beherzt gebt und schon lief das viel besser (obwohl der erste airjibe versuch mit dem linken fu hinten war schon ziemlich schmerzhaft^^)
Schne Gre Mr Hanso

----------


## Blublu

ist bei den meisten so...hier am see sagen auch fast alle das sie in eine richtung schon beim ansatz der powerhalse ins wasser fliegen und switch beherrschen sie sie blind. Einfach ben ben und nochmals ben wie immer  :Big Smile:

----------

